# Just heard this



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2005)

One of the ambulances in our county was out on a call at the patient's residence.  When they stepped outside to load the patient, their ambulance was missing.  PD and SO are going ape to try and locate it.  Further updates as available.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 9 2005, 02:46 AM
> * One of the ambulances in our county was out on a call at the patient's residence.  When they stepped outside to load the patient, their ambulance was missing.  PD and SO are going ape to try and locate it.  Further updates as available. *


 Uh-Oh.

That is Oops with a Capitla O.


Jon


----------



## Phridae (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm always worried someones going to steal our rigs. If we go out for breakfast or lunch, we leave in them running. I'm always looking to see if its there. I expect it to be rolling away one day.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2005)

Time to start pushing the cot down the street.  LOL

Seriously, that sucks.  I wanna hear the tape of that radio transmission though.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Feb 9 2005, 08:23 AM
> * I'm always worried someones going to steal our rigs. If we go out for breakfast or lunch, we leave in them running. I'm always looking to see if its there. I expect it to be rolling away one day. *


A few of the trucks I've had, I've left running IN THE HOPE that they might "dissapear" never had any luck, though.


Jon


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 9, 2005)

At the Corps we have the thingy that lets you keep the ambulance running but take the keys out - can't be driven without the keys, but you don't have to worry about the hassle of starting up a diesel when you have to fly out of somewhere.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 9 2005, 09:33 AM
> * Time to start pushing the cot down the street.  LOL
> 
> Seriously, that sucks.  I wanna hear the tape of that radio transmission though. *


 I went back and tried to play the recording I have (I have my scanner hooked into my computer and record all radio traffic) but there was a problem with my sound card I didn't realize.

I didn't hear anything else about it, so I'm going to check the local papers this week for the story.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 9 2005, 10:56 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 9 2005, 10:56 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Phridae_@Feb 9 2005, 08:23 AM
> * I'm always worried someones going to steal our rigs. If we go out for breakfast or lunch, we leave in them running. I'm always looking to see if its there. I expect it to be rolling away one day. *


A few of the trucks I've had, I've left running IN THE HOPE that they might "dissapear" never had any luck, though.


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Maybe you just need to pick a "better" neighborhood...


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 9 2005, 12:28 PM
> * At the Corps we have the thingy that lets you keep the ambulance running but take the keys out - can't be driven without the keys, but you don't have to worry about the hassle of starting up a diesel when you have to fly out of somewhere. *


 Philly has them. They are hooked into the horn, so if you don't disengage it right, the horn goes off like a car alarm. Great when there are 3 other philly trucks and 2 privates in the ED lot. Eveyone starts pointing and laughing at the "silly medic"

 :lol: 

Jon


----------



## MCSHughes (Feb 15, 2005)

We lock ours here.


----------



## Margaritaville (Feb 18, 2005)

RescueCapt,

If you don't mind me asking - what is a "Corps"? 

I work in an area that has all third service or volunteer departments that are fire based. 

Sorry for not knowing, but its interesting hearing what kind of other departments there are.

Have a great day.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Feb 18 2005, 07:17 PM
> * RescueCapt,
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - what is a "Corps"?
> ...


On Long Island we have something like 160 volunteer fire departments and 40 or so "ambulance corps" or rescue squads.  Now, a lot of fire departments also have their own ambulance squad (like the Eaton's Neck Fire Department where I live) but there are some districts that are so big or densly populated that the fire department handles fire, and then the ambulance corps (pronounced "core") does the rest.

Where I volunteer in addition to the FD, we are the Commack Volunteer Ambulance Corps.  We cover Commack Fire District and half of Hauppauge Fire District.  The rest of Hauppauge is covered by Hauppauge/Islip/Exchange Ambulance (another vollie group).  We are THE 911 response for Commack/Hauppauge.  Non-emergent transfers are handled by AMR, Lifestar, Hunter, etc.

You do not need to be a district resident to volunteer for an ambulance-only organization, but to be in a FD you must live within district.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 18 2005, 07:42 PM
> * On Long Island we have something like 160 volunteer fire departments and 40 or so "ambulance corps" or rescue squads. *


 Yet another reason why New Yorkers confuse me.  LOL


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 18, 2005)

Do relocated NYer's count?


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 19, 2005)

No, because if you were smart enough to leave the city/state then you're alright.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Feb 18 2005, 10:55 PM
> * No, because if you were smart enough to leave the city/state then you're alright. *


  :lol: LMAO :lol:


----------



## Jon (Feb 21, 2005)

any further info??? did they ever find the truck?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 22, 2005)

Haven't heard another word about it.  I'm guessing that they found it right away, because it wasn't in any of the local papers.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 14 2005, 10:23 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 14 2005, 10:23 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you just need to pick a "better" neighborhood...   [/b][/quote]
I live in a 'city' of 8 thousand.
We dont have a bad neighborhood.
We have a ghetto though. It consists of about 3 houses.

Now seeing as I just realized you could be taking about Jon and parking his rig in a neighborhood that it would get stolen in, please, disregard the above.   

Though...we have one rig we're trying to 'destroy' Its the one that we're not doing to try and stop for that deer in the road.  Its putting out some heavy black exhuast now. Maybe it'll blow up. Its already caught fire once. (One of the EMTs changed the battery and crossed the cables. Lets just say, he's not allowed to touch the batteries on any of the rigs anymore)  We just keep putting more money into it. But, one could only hope. BOOM!!


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

> *But, one could only hope. BOOM!! *




When you learn how to make a rig spontaneously combust spread the word... We have one on my volly dept I would love to help replace!!  :lol:


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 27, 2005)

h34r:   Cigarette timer and a slow leak from the onboard O2?   h34r:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 27 2005, 10:21 AM
> * h34r:   Cigarette timer and a slow leak from the onboard O2?   h34r: *


 I didnt hear that from you...


----------

